# Any good poodle breeders



## emmapoodle (Aug 31, 2012)

In North west England UK? 

Miniature poodles please


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like you are not too far from me!

I ended up going down to Peterbrough for Poppy - you may need to spread your net fairly wide to get the right pup. The Kennel Club's puppy finder is a good starting point - even the Assured Breeder scheme is not an absolute guarantee of quality of breeding or care, but it is a good start. You can register your details and they will email details of new litters as they are announced: Find a Puppy - The Kennel Club's puppies for sale service

A word of warning - be very sure that you are happy that the breeder is reputable, and that all the necessary tests etc have been done before going to look at puppies. Puppies are irresistable - it is very, very hard to walk away from them, even when your head tells you it is the sensible thing! If it is your first dog, it would ba a good idea to take a knowledgeable friend or relation along - the final decision must be yours, but they will know how to check a pup for any obvious conformational or temperamental issues.


----------



## emmapoodle (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you very muchly :act-up:


----------

